# How do you reset the Oxygen Sensor Light?



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone know how to reset the oxygen sensor light on a 1987 Nissan Sentra? I believe the sensor light came on because of the mileage because I checked the ECU trouble codes and there were none.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

what O2 sensor light. You mean the Check Engine Light?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

thee should be a little box with a button on it behind the pass. side kick panel right in front of the door, push the button.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> thee should be a little box with a button on it behind the pass. side kick panel right in front of the door, push the button.


and for pulsars its the drivers side kick panel for some reason


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the best way is to remove the bulb from the dash used car lots love that trick. Always check that all lights light up when key on engine off before buying car. :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> the best way is to remove the bulb from the dash used car lots love that trick. Always check that all lights light up when key on engine off before buying car. :thumbup:


lol, when i bought my pulsar there was tape on the dash over the check engine light. finally one day i was like "wow, how the hell did i never notice that...(peels off tape)...holy shit check engine light this isn't good!!"

turns out it was just the normal o2 light that had been on for the last like 20,000 miles with tape over it


----------



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> thee should be a little box with a button on it behind the pass. side kick panel right in front of the door, push the button.


That worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> what O2 sensor light. You mean the Check Engine Light?


There is a yellow light with the word "sensor" on it on the upper right side of the instrument panel. 

minute_rice_sentra's solution worked.


----------



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

*Help..02 reset button*

Ok..I still couldnt find on either side panel of my sentra. I goes as far as ripping the carpets.. still no luck. Does anybody have a JPEG or diagram I could follow..? Thanks.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

SENTRA-89s said:


> Ok..I still couldnt find on either side panel of my sentra. I goes as far as ripping the carpets.. still no luck. Does anybody have a JPEG or diagram I could follow..? Thanks.


Ok....take off the passenger side kick panel, then there you will see a little metel box. There is a rubber button on the bottom. Turn you key on and mash is button. The light should go off.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

greenbean699 said:


> Ok....take off the passenger side kick panel, then there you will see a little metel box. There is a rubber button on the bottom. Turn you key on and mash is button. The light should go off.


and usually hear a click like a relay going off


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> and usually hear a click like a relay going off


The light stays on? If so ....i don't know......never had that problem.


----------



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

*unable to find*

Hello all!..thanks for replying.. Honestly, I still couldn't find anything that are little metel box, sensor labeling...or whatever..

I wonder if there a difference my is '89 Sentra. I know 87-88 looks similar to 89-90, but not everything.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I believe yours is a wire that has to be disconnected somewhere under the dash, not absolutely sure though, hard to find stuff in the FSM sometimes.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

My manual shows the option for a car without the reset button on the relay. Sorry, I don't have any way to get you an image, but there is a wire that must be disconnected as Minute said. Look up under the far left (driver side) of your dashboard. Just above the fuse box there should be 4 relays all in a line, look near there for a connector with single wire on either side of the plug. Manual says it should be light green with a black stripe connected to a light green wire, or a Red/Black wire connected to a Red/Blue wire, either way, you just disconnect it and it disables the light. 

Hope this helps you out. :cheers:


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Can't you just disconnect the battery for like 15 minutes and the ECU clears out all the codes?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

livelyjay said:


> Can't you just disconnect the battery for like 15 minutes and the ECU clears out all the codes?


it's technically not the ecu telling the light to stay on


----------



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

*02 sensor*



astreamk1 said:


> My manual shows the option for a car without the reset button on the relay. Sorry, I don't have any way to get you an image, but there is a wire that must be disconnected as Minute said. Look up under the far left (driver side) of your dashboard. Just above the fuse box there should be 4 relays all in a line, look near there for a connector with single wire on either side of the plug. Manual says it should be light green with a black stripe connected to a light green wire, or a Red/Black wire connected to a Red/Blue wire, either way, you just disconnect it and it disables the light.
> 
> Hope this helps you out. :cheers:


ok unscrewed & pulled the fuses box out with those 4relays, I think I'm getting close but no cigar... no color indication wires found.  If you have an 89 can you check yours if see you can find it as mentioned? Something that the book may have missed.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

My car is an 89, curiosity got the best of me and i had to go out and crawl under the dash myself. I don't see anything as described in the book, but on the other part of this, the book only describes resetting an O2 sensor light up to an 87. To be honest with you, i looked at my dash real good, and I don't see anywhere that a light could possibly be on my cluster or dash ? I checked it pretty thoroughly with a flashlight. Where are you located ? wondering if that is something that was only offered in certain areas like CA ? 

the only other thing they show is a relay type that only has a hole in it where you have to push a rod down into the relay as opposed to there being an actual button. the only locations my book shows is above the fuse box, and just above the kick panels on either side of the car depending on the year. almost looks like the relay is sitting in the hole in the body above the kick panels where the wiring runs through ? Good Luck !!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...my information doesn't list anything about O2 warning lights after 1987......so i'm lead to believe that there is no light for it after 87. But if you want to know in 86 and 87 you had the relay box in the right kick panel for sentra and pulsar in 86 was also right kick panel then pulsar in 87 was left kick panel. Now, for pulling the wire for the light...i'll try to make a cute little table here...

Sentra
82-83 (Green/Yellow or Green/Black) Above Fuse Box
84 (Lt. Green/Black - Lt. Green) Near Hood Release
85-86 (Lt. Green/Black) Above fuse Box
87 (Red/Blue - Red/Black) Above Fuse box

Pulsar
83-86 (Lt. Green/Black - Lt. Green Or Black/White - Black/White) Near Fuse Box
87 (Red/Black - Red/Blue) Above Fuse Box



Now i'm not sure which years and what not had to undo wires and stuff....cause my pulsar i've never undone the wires just always reset the relay, and our stanza wagon never had the light come on and wire never been undone. Hope I've helped somewhat. 

If anyone wants i got a crappy diagram/picture that is suppose to show where the wire is at to disconnect, i can email it or someone can post it for me cause i really don't want to......like minute rice could post it up.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's the pic that Gsolo sent me, and the next pic is of my '87 where the reset box is supposed to be.
http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=204


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and maybe i'll try to get a pic of that wire in my pulsar if i can find it...cause i can't find it  and its kinda warm outside so that doesn't help


----------

